# Early retirement plans..



## poolielass (Mar 29, 2018)

Hi there newbie here! My husband and I have a plan to share our retirement between Spain (or France) and the UK. Rather than buy somewhere in either country we would probably long term let. Anyway this is a year or so away so in the meantime we are going to start using our holidays doing research into the area, to pick out potential places to long let. We are planning to come over to Malaga to spend Xmas and New year this year.

Can you recommend an area to stay between Nerja and Fuengirola Not really touristy but a bit going on to start and get a feel of living like a local - we will use this as a base as we will have a car. In terms of what we like we love Mijas Pueblo (at night!) Never been to Nerja area as we have always took advantage of the rail service to Fuengirola.

Would love to hear your thoughts.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

If you like Mijas Pueblo, take a look at Frigiliana (a few km inland from Nerja, with a regular bus service between the two). It's touristy during the day (but less so than Mijas, in my opinion, you don't, for example, have people standing outside shops and restaurants accosting passers by and trying to entice them in) but like Mijas much quieter at night. Torrox Pueblo (also a few km inland, and West of Nerja) is also popular.

Maro, a small village right on the coast just past Nerja heading eastwards, is nice and has spectacular views, is unspoilt but very, very quiet and not a lot going on. Depends how quiet you like it.


----------



## poolielass (Mar 29, 2018)

Thanks I have looked at Frigliana as it has been on New Life in the Sun which I am hooked on! We don't want it too quiet some bars and restaurants and local shops don't want to be driving everywhere. I'll have a look at Torrox thanks. 

Can I ask about private rentals on this forum?


----------



## Robors2 (Jun 12, 2015)

Lynn R said:


> take a look at Frigiliana


Spectacular views there but it's pricey.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Robors2 said:


> Spectacular views there but it's pricey.


Less expensive than nearby Nerja, though.


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

Easter Sunday now, so I'll be more Christian in my post today. You are availing of retirement and caught between moving to France or Spain. Spend some months in both. The world is your oyster and you appear to be well grounded people. Back the winner, just rent long term in whatever place you feel will suit you best at any particular time.

Oh! Happy Easter.


----------



## Hepa (Apr 2, 2018)

poolielass said:


> Hi there newbie here! My husband and I have a plan to share our retirement between Spain (or France) and the UK. Rather than buy somewhere in either country we would probably long term let. Anyway this is a year or so away so in the meantime we are going to start using our holidays doing research into the area, to pick out potential places to long let. We are planning to come over to Malaga to spend Xmas and New year this year.
> 
> Can you recommend an area to stay between Nerja and Fuengirola Not really touristy but a bit going on to start and get a feel of living like a local - we will use this as a base as we will have a car. In terms of what we like we love Mijas Pueblo (at night!) Never been to Nerja area as we have always took advantage of the rail service to Fuengirola.
> 
> Would love to hear your thoughts.


If you are renting in the cold winter months, perhaps you should consider the warmer climate of the Canary Islands, where winters are just not permitted


----------

